# Popocatepetl volcano time lapse



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 13, 2006)

[video=google;-3489315725097823887]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3489315725097823887&q=volcano[/video]

pretty amazing!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 13, 2006)

I've seen more action with my clay volcano, and a little baking soda and vinegar.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Come on!!!!!


----------

